

Your Application is *Not* Lightweight If - Garbage
http://java.dzone.com/articles/your-application-not

======
Garbage
[http://www.adam-
bien.com/roller/abien/entry/your_application...](http://www.adam-
bien.com/roller/abien/entry/your_application_is_not_lightweight)

------
grayrest
...it's written in Java†.

† Yeah, yeah, but I'll take my chances on this one.

